# AZ Southern Outing



## ALLSKIING (Jan 8, 2007)

I started a new thread and poll on what day we want this event to happen. Mt Snow and Birkshire East were tied with the most votes....However I would like to go to Mt Snow since it would make for a larger group I think.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 8, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> I started a new thread and poll on what day we want this event to happen. Mt Snow and Birkshire East were tied with the most votes....However I would like to go to Mt Snow since it would make for a larger group I think.


 

I could do any day of the week, and Mount Snow is a good choice for me because I have a pass there, it is close to home and they have good snowmaking.

I voted for friday since it is usually slow at work and I do not have to worry about being too tired to work the next day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 8, 2007)

Friday for me.  It fits best with work.  I also have a free mid-week pass to Mt. Snow from the Warren Miller movie.  Fridays are also great because you can rest the legs a bit on Saturday and get back out on Sunday.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 8, 2007)

day doesnt matter.  Mt Snow is cool with me too.  short drive, familiar terrain.

but, i've had more bad crap happen to me there then any other ski area.  Not that it matters, just sayin..........


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 8, 2007)

Strictly depends on when.  I put Saturday because I really can't take days off while teaching.  I am off on the Friday the 26th, of this month though.  What month do you think this is going to happen?


----------



## roark (Jan 9, 2007)

I can usually take most any days off with enough notice. I'm in CO Feb 8-13, but if it happens then I'll be ok


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> Strictly depends on when.  I put Saturday because I really can't take days off while teaching.  I am off on the Friday the 26th, of this month though.  What month do you think this is going to happen?


I was thinking sometime in Feb.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2007)

Friday is the best for me. Mt snow would be my choice cause I have a pass.  Really the only Friday I could go in Feb would be the 9th.  I'll just tag along if I can make it work.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2007)

Friday vote here. I can do either Feb. 9 or Feb. 16. I vote for Mount Snow becuase (1) we've done Beast two years in a row and never have done Snow, and (2) Snow will probably have more terrain in February.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 9, 2007)

The 16th is the Friday of Pres. Day Weekend.  This day might work best for me.  We rescheduled my friends 30th b-day ski weekend from MLK weekend to Feb. 16.  Instead of driving up Friday night to meet up with my crew I can go up Thursday night, ski all day Friday and then hit the bar and wait for the crew.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 10, 2007)

The 16th will not work for me as Warren and I will be at Keystone.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok Friday it is.


----------

